# Where can I find gladiator sandals? (Knee high and ankle)



## luvsic (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, it's me again. I come on the fashion section so much...is anyone part of a fashion forum community? Maybe I can become a member there too, I love fashion so much lol.

I LOVE these chanel knee-high gladiator sandals *(Note: Sandals, not heels. Can't walk in high heels.)* They are SO FRIGGIN HOT. Does anyone know where I could find something similar without a 5000 dollar price tag? 







As for me, I also want a pair of regular ankle or below gladiator sandals, and I found a few on the XXI website. But really, the quality for those are questionable. I got some 17 dollar pumps from Charlotte Russe once and they MURDERED my feet. I don't know if these would be any different because they're flat, but still...*I'm hesitant to invest in them. What do you guys think?











Inexpensive and cute, and they do the job. Now, if only I can find them...*
Here are some super cute bebe ones. However, they are no longer available. Man, if only I had known about them earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*If anyone knows places where I can find good quality gladiator sandals for something that's not mind-bogglingly expensive, please let me know. Or if you want to post some of your own gladiator sandal love, feel free. *

<3


----------



## KAIA (Apr 3, 2009)

They used to have those at bonadrag.com they were very cheap 58 bucks!!! black gladiators knee high, i just checked they were sold out, even the tan ones, but i'll keep looking for you.


----------



## KIT (Apr 3, 2009)

I dont know where to get them but i sure do love them...thats on my birthday list...maybe u should try steve madden?


----------



## luvsic (Apr 3, 2009)

glad to see I'm not the only gladiator sandal fan out there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aww thanks so much kaia! I actually tried bonadrag, but they only had tan ones since the last time I checked...and I'm not really a fan of those...

KIT, for some reason last time I checked steve madden I didn't really love anything I saw...but I found a few pairs of ok ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still, for some reason I like the forever 21 ones better...and they're so much cheaper...I must try these on at the store today!

The OK pairs:

I like the bronze and silver!

SteveMadden - SICILLY BRONZE PARIS women's sandal flat t-strap

SteveMadden - CATELINA BRN LEATHER women's sandal flat t-strap

If theres weren't jelly I'd get them in a heartbeat!

SteveMadden - H-JELLYB BLACK PARIS women's sandal jellies t-strap


----------



## KIT (Apr 3, 2009)

Totally agree with you on the jelly ones. I think i might go check out forever21..those are really cute!!! Are they comfortable?


----------



## KIT (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay i found some..and they are cute...i think Only $40.00..

DOREEN - Sandals Under $40 - Bakers Footwear
Hope this link works. 
if not go to bakersshoes.com
in the search type in Doreen...I also love the Brandie

HTH


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 3, 2009)

I saw some at DSW yesterday


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 3, 2009)

I have great success with shoes on Amazon.com: gladiator - Amazon.com: Shoes

prices are usually cheaper and if you have reviews it really helps. Look for shoes on zappos.com and shoes.com for reviews and try to find them on Amazon with make/model. Good luck! Gladiator sandals are cute... and I don't know if you're against leather... but leather will probably be the most flexible and move with you since it has so many straps.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KIT* 

 
_Totally agree with you on the jelly ones. I think i might go check out forever21..those are really cute!!! Are they comfortable?_

 
I don't know I didn't see them when I went to forever 21 yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bet they aren't though, they're of cheap quality so I don't expect the best out of them. And thanks for the link! I checked them out, but I am not the hugest fan of the snake skin...still, those are the *style* that I want them in. 

kaliraksha - THANKS SO MUCH WITH THE LINK! I actually found a few I like!!

These in silver:

Amazon.com: Madden Girl Women's Sicilly Gladiator Sandal: Shoes

I kind of like these in black, but I wish they were more knee-length:

Amazon.com: MIA Women's Empire Sandal: Shoes

Same with these, in brown:

Amazon.com: Madden Girl Women's Sultin Gladiator Sandal: Shoes

These are kinda cute in brown:

Amazon.com: Mudd Arcadia Gladiator Sandals: Shoes

I'm satisfied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now if i could only find the gladiator shoes in a brown color like the silver styled ones....*sigh*. The hunt continues!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 8, 2009)

I LOVE Gladiator heels! I rocked mine last summer, can't wait to pull them out again once the weather starts getting warmer.

I bought mine at Kohls. They had a pretty big variety, and they're always having sales so I bought them for a great price.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Apr 8, 2009)

urban outfitters has a TON
(or at least they did last time i looked lol ) =P


----------



## eckof (Apr 9, 2009)

You might find the one you like on aldoshoes.com. 

For the knee-high's one, there is this pair for 125$ NEGLIA - femmes's talon plat sandales for sale at ALDO Shoes.

Another one that I am about to buy, I'm in love with them:
LAURANZINA - femmes's talon plat sandales for sale at ALDO Shoes.

And for all the gladiator sandals, here is the site:
Chaussures, escarpins, bottes, sandales et accessoires pour femmes vous sont offerts au magasin en ligne ALDO.


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 9, 2009)

try aldo


----------



## nycki (Apr 10, 2009)

Try Topshop - they've recently set up a US site. Here's a link to the sandal section: Sandals - Shoes - Topshop USA

Also Office has some nice pairs. Here's the link: Office shoes - Sandals for her

Sorry I'm in the UK - so this is just where I would look over here.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I looked through all of the sites and did find a few pairs of cute ones,

I have never really shopped at Aldo before although we have it in our malls. Is the quality pretty cheap? No matter how stylish they are, i'd rather not sacrifice the welfare of my feet just to look cute. I invested in a cheap pair of pumps at Charlotte Russe once for 17 dollars and wore them out, and when I came back I had blisters all over my feet. I'd buy accessories at Aldo, but when it comes to shoes I'm not sure. 

A few people I know have tried Ross, Payless, Marshall's, etc. I might to go there to find some steals before I hunt around at the higher-priced places. I think I want to get the Madden girl ones - the sultan and the sicily, but we'll see. They're a pretty good deal but probably still not the BEST I can find. 

The hunt continues!


----------



## monirock (May 29, 2009)

aldo is great for trendy shoes, they feel fine to me (the flats, to be honest i've never bought heels there) also when you buy their shoes they sell you a pair of comfy inserts for like $5-$7.


----------



## MACcrazy (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...h=true&isProduct=true&parentid=SEARCH+RESULTS
  	I just grabbed these after looking EVERYWHERE for some. Good price too


----------



## akhil010 (Sep 6, 2011)

I've found it at amazon


----------

